# 535i M Sport Carbon Black / Mocha Oct 4 ED - Non Compliant - a mini trip



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice car, love that interior!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Wish I did the ED how long till you're rejoined with your car? Car looks awesome with the Welt as the back drop, sounds like it was a fun experience! Congrats on your new ride! I agree with you on the LED lights, worth every penny.


----------



## Gator_Bimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks bagbklyn and skalberti.



skalberti said:


> Wish I did the ED how long till you're rejoined with your car? Car looks awesome with the Welt as the back drop, sounds like it was a fun experience! Congrats on your new ride! I agree with you on the LED lights, worth every penny.


skalberti - Probably about 6 weeks from now. Gonna be a tough wait! It really was a lot of fun. Yeah, one guy at the gas station commented to me that he knew mine was an LCI only by the LEDs (he had '13 Touring).


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Gator_Bimmer said:


> Thanks bagbklyn and skalberti.
> 
> skalberti - Probably about 6 weeks from now. Gonna be a tough wait! It really was a lot of fun. Yeah, one guy at the gas station commented to me that h knew mine was an LCI only by the LEDs (he had '13 Touring).


Wow, 6 weeks? that seemed like eternity for me. Mine sat at the VDC for a week untouched for some reason so I could have gotten in 5 weeks. The LEDs lay down a nice even pattern where the xenons have a few hot spots, the high beams are even better. My only complaint is to spend that much money on the LED pkg and they can't even put LED interior lights :thumbdwn:


----------

